# Critique my site please :)



## zoogirlbc (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Gruen Photo 7 Design (Feb 3, 2011)

i think your logo is a little complicated
the site could use some more colorful pictures
keep at it!


----------



## zoogirlbc (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks! I agree, my friend designed my logo and used it in a more faded fashion for my business card where it looks good but I didn't copy her design for the site. Design is definitely my weak point. I'll try muting it a bit. Off to find some bright fall photos!


----------



## kalmkidd (Feb 27, 2011)

sorry but i laughed when i saw ''i refer to myself as a amazing photographer''


----------



## zoogirlbc (Mar 13, 2011)

Well no, I mean was "I'd like to say I was an amazing photographer but I didn't start out that way". Guess people don't get humour so well online. I've changed it.


----------



## kundalini (Mar 13, 2011)

Have you removed your link? Probably won;t get much response. now


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 13, 2011)

Photographer in Kamloops, BC - Optical Delusions
Found in a public google search for optical delusion.

Have someone proof read your site. You have some simple mistakes like missing words and run-on sentences and small grammar errors.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 13, 2011)

The photo selection looks more like family happy snaps than anything else, the shot of the 2 people would have worked better without the clouds. The majority of the photos just look very average.  The opening photo of the little girl is looking away, for better impact you should have a straight in the eye image.

The photo of you, I assume that it is you holding the camera.........you're holding the camera wrong, hand goes under the lens for support, common amateur mistake.


----------

